# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kerkoj xhaxhain tim ne Turqi, Vehap Visha

## Albo

kerkoj ndihme per te dhenat e xhaxhait tim te vdekur ne turqi

xhaxhai im i quajtur Vehap Visha[mbiemrin mund ta kete ndrruar ne turqi] atesia
IDRIZ emesia  SINE,lindur ne Ceren -Kala e dodes rreth vitit 1897 ka emigruar ne
Turqi qe ne vitet 1918. Sipas te dhenave qe kemi ai ka banuar ne Jeni shehur me nje
province te quajtur KOJNASAR,mbasi aty ka patur edhe token e tij mbi 30 dynym.Reth
viteve 1939-40-41 ai vdiq nga nje semundje akute,ku u varros ne Stamboll tek
vorrezat EJUPSULLTAN. Ne se mund te na ndihmoni jemi te interesuar mbi te dhenat e
regjistruara ne zyren e gjendjes civile te asj kohe ne Jeniheher Kojnasar ose ne
librin e Tapive te lena ne ate kohe  

Me shpres Nderime DESTAN VISHA

----------

